# Nicotine, the Perfect Psychotropic?



## Hooked (10/12/20)

https://daveasprey.com/paul-newhouse/

Nicotine and your brain! Don’t worry, we aren’t talking about cigarettes.

Today’s guest on Bulletproof Radio is Dr. Paul Newhouse. Dr. Newhouse has a broad background in human cognitive medicine and neuroscience and has 40 years of studying cognitive models in humans under his belt. He has spent a lot of that time studying nicotine’s effects on the brain.

He’s the director of the Vanderbilt Center for Cognitive Medicine in the department of Psychiatry and behavioral science at Vanderbilt.

Dave Asprey and Dr. Newhouse get into how cognition works and how specific receptors are important for things like Alzheimer’s Disease or ADHD.

Enjoy the show!
*Follow Along with the Transcript*

Nicotine, the Perfect Psychotropic? Dr. Paul Newhouse # 494

*Listen to the episode on itunes*

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

